# Manufacturing industry professionals - Can we network here?



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi everyone. I've been reading this forum for some time now and commenting off and on. I see that there are tons of IT professionals here but I hardly see any talk about manufacturing in Australia. So I thought it would be handy to create a thread for that very purpose.

Feel free to discuss anything and everything related to the manufacturing industry over here.

Some questions I've been curious about lately:

1. Production Manager (Mfg) occupation is on the lists for WA, SA and NT. Then why do NSW and VIC have the maximum Prod Mgr jobs?? (based on search result from Seek)

2. Is it better to apply for visa 189 when it comes to manufacturing because under visa 190 certain states just do not have enough mfg jobs??

3. Is there any specific type of CV/resume that would work better for obtaining jobs in mfg?

Hope to discuss some ideas and plans with other mfg professionals on this forum.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Calling all Manufacturing industry professionals like Production Managers, Operations Managers, Distribution Managers, Industrial Engineers etc. Where are you all hiding?


----------



## sameer7106 (Apr 16, 2014)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> Calling all Manufacturing industry professionals like Production Managers, Operations Managers, Distribution Managers, Industrial Engineers etc. Where are you all hiding?


Hi Nostalgia,

Like i told you earlier.......there are very few production managers here  But you can always count me in.

Regards
Sameer


----------



## MeForOz (Jun 13, 2015)

Hello there,

I am one among you applying for Australia visa under occupation Production Manufacturing (133512)

Let's connect and solve our queries together.

Regards


----------



## jagjeetsingh507 (Apr 10, 2015)

MeForOz said:


> Hello there,
> 
> I am one among you applying for Australia visa under occupation Production Manufacturing (133512)
> 
> ...


I have also applied in this category....


----------



## sukhmeetskaur (Sep 6, 2014)

Even my husband has applied for skills assessment under the category of Production Manager Manufacturing


----------



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

I am a production (manufacturing) manager..have got the PR (189) a couple of months back..though I got it as an engineering manager..I've done a lot of research on the manufacturing sector in Australia..plz ask if u wish to know something specific


----------



## sukhmeetskaur (Sep 6, 2014)

How good are the prospects of Manufacturing professionals in australia and which state caters best?


----------



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

The manufacturing industry in Australia is very small. The jobs are few. It all depends on your prior work exp and English ability. If you have strongly relevant, prior work exp, and can communicate very well in English then there is a chance that you may get a job. Go through seek.com.au for the job profiles and see if any match yours. Note that the occupation of production manager (manuf) is not a 189 visa sub class and if you go through the state sponsorship route you will be limited only to certain states which I personally would not recommend considering the size of the manufacturing industry in Australia.


----------



## MeForOz (Jun 13, 2015)

Dear Redington,

Thanks for your info and sharing your experiences.

If you are not recommending for 190 visa through state sponsorship, what do you suggest we should go forward with?

Also can you please tell us current job market for this profession and future outlook for this occupation?

Regards


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

redington said:


> I am a production (manufacturing) manager..have got the PR (189) a couple of months back..though I got it as an engineering manager..I've done a lot of research on the manufacturing sector in Australia..plz ask if u wish to know something specific


Please do not use text speak on the forum. See rule 6.


----------



## elzorroman (Jul 12, 2015)

Hi everyone, good day to all.

I'm currently preparing to apply for 189 visa, but I have step upon some areas that I don't know what decision to take.
Before I start to ask specific question, let me first tell you a little about me. 

I'm from Mexico, but live in Japan, and I'm planning to go and live in Australia.
In mexico I received a Bachelor Degree in ElectroMechanical Engineering (4.5 years is normal in mexico).
Until now my working experience is mostly in the Automotive Industry.

3 Years as a Product Engineer:
- solving day to day quality and production issues, using six sigma
- Managing, coordinating & testing; product design changes
- training operators and team members on best quality and production practices.
3 Yeas as a Manufacturing Project Engineer:
- Quote & launch new model products
- Establish cycle time, suppliers, purchase equipment, create production line, train operators 
- coordinate Run&rate, PPAP all until full mass production.
2 Years as a Field Quality Engineer:
- Review, fix and negotiate with the customer quality defects.
- coordinate with manufacturing site for corrective action.
- coordinate new launch quality controls


I'm looking forward to apply my Australian Skill Assessment.
As for my experience I fall don in to the category of "Industrial Engineer 233511" and/or "Production or Plant Engineer 233513"	

My question and my main worries, is that with my ElectroMechanical Engineering degree, 
Can I be consider properly in to the "Industrial Engineer" or "Production or Plant Engineer"	category?

I would like to hear your experience and recommendations on which category i should apply!!
So that I don't make a mistake

Thank you for reading my long post, hope to hear from you.
Cheers
Best regards
Manny


----------



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

elzorroman said:


> Hi everyone, good day to all. I'm currently preparing to apply for 189 visa, but I have step upon some areas that I don't know what decision to take. Before I start to ask specific question, let me first tell you a little about me. I'm from Mexico, but live in Japan, and I'm planning to go and live in Australia. In mexico I received a Bachelor Degree in ElectroMechanical Engineering (4.5 years is normal in mexico). Until now my working experience is mostly in the Automotive Industry. 3 Years as a Product Engineer: - solving day to day quality and production issues, using six sigma - Managing, coordinating & testing; product design changes - training operators and team members on best quality and production practices. 3 Yeas as a Manufacturing Project Engineer: - Quote & launch new model products - Establish cycle time, suppliers, purchase equipment, create production line, train operators - coordinate Run&rate, PPAP all until full mass production. 2 Years as a Field Quality Engineer: - Review, fix and negotiate with the customer quality defects. - coordinate with manufacturing site for corrective action. - coordinate new launch quality controls I'm looking forward to apply my Australian Skill Assessment. As for my experience I fall don in to the category of "Industrial Engineer 233511" and/or "Production or Plant Engineer 233513" My question and my main worries, is that with my ElectroMechanical Engineering degree, Can I be consider properly in to the "Industrial Engineer" or "Production or Plant Engineer"	category? I would like to hear your experience and recommendations on which category i should apply!! So that I don't make a mistake Thank you for reading my long post, hope to hear from you. Cheers Best regards Manny


Yes I think you will be eligible to apply and should go through. Make sure that your career episodes are very good.


----------



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

MeForOz said:


> Dear Redington, Thanks for your info and sharing your experiences. If you are not recommending for 190 visa through state sponsorship, what do you suggest we should go forward with? Also can you please tell us current job market for this profession and future outlook for this occupation? Regards


You can try Engineering Manager which is what I did. Then you will get 189 visa which will make you eligible to live and work in the whole of Australia. 

Future outlook is not very strong since Australia is much more of a service based economy. Most of the manufactured items come from Asian countries especially china. This trend won't change too much. Though some niche products are still manufactured in Australia which cannot be easily outsourced, this is a very small %

It's a lot on luck. If you can manage to get a job it will be fine if not there will be struggle. Efforts to be made will be definitely more to get a job than the IT or Finance guys.


----------



## elzorroman (Jul 12, 2015)

redington said:


> Yes I think you will be eligible to apply and should go through. Make sure that your career episodes are very good.


Thanks for the quick reply. I sincerely appreciate it.
I hope everything goes well.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Ahh my old thread is finally attracting attention. 

I have since changed my main occupation from Production Manager to Industrial Engineer because not only are my educational degrees in IE but I also have about 8 years of work experience in IE as opposed to only 4 years of experience as a Production Manager.

Anyway, the industry is still the same: Manufacturing. So I'm looking forward to network and share info with all of you.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

redington said:


> Future outlook is not very strong since Australia is much more of a service based economy. Most of the manufactured items come from Asian countries especially china. This trend won't change too much. Though some niche products are still manufactured in Australia which cannot be easily outsourced, this is a very small %
> 
> It's a lot on luck. If you can manage to get a job it will be fine if not there will be struggle. Efforts to be made will be definitely more to get a job than the IT or Finance guys.


That doesn't sound promising at all. 

Is it worth applying to Oz if one is in Mfg?? Hmmm.


----------



## redington (Jun 8, 2015)

Nostalgia Nut said:


> That doesn't sound promising at all.  Is it worth applying to Oz if one is in Mfg?? Hmmm.


Good question. I too wonder at times. I was in the U.S. which is much larger economy than Australia and yet it was not easy at all to get a job in manufacturing. Off course I was on f1 and then on h1b so the visa status was an issue. Here my visa is clear but jobs are so few. One thing FOR SURE is that one will have to scale down if at all there is any chance of getting a job. A manager post is very high in Australia and one certainly will need to have "Australian work experience" to work as a manager in Australia especially in the manufacturing or construction sector.


----------



## phpatel (Nov 3, 2014)

Hello redington,

I too have got a PR under production manager(manufacturing) and am planning to move to melbourne next month..

How have been your experience with the manufacturing sector there and how bad is the current job scenario there..?

Thanks


----------



## Sameer1626 (May 19, 2015)

iTS GOOD TO SEE A MOVEMENT IN THIS THREAD......

GOOD WORK NOSTALGIA!!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes. Finally good to meet other mfg professionals to network with for Australia.


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Any updates from redington or phpatel? Have you guys landed? I'm curious to know how is the mfg job outlook over there right now.


----------



## raja2738 (May 2, 2015)

*Need advise please - Selection of Category and Code*

Hi Friends,

I need your help in analyzing the below scenario to advise me the best possible category/code.

B.Tech - Mechanical Engineering - India
M.Sc - "Computers Integrated Manufacturing and its Management" - United Kingdom

Courses in M.Sc
1. Project (at the end of the course)
2. Advanced Shop Floor Control
3. Project Management
4. New Product Development
5. Total Quality Engineering
6. Manufacturing Planning and Scheduling
7. Operations Management
8. Personal Development

Experience: I have 8 years of Production Manager experience in Fabrication/Manufacturing company.

Question
Since Production Manager (Manuf) is under 190, would there be any relevant category that i could use considering my Masters degree that would fit in 189? I am asking this question as there would be similar responsibilities that could match between 190 (133512 code) and any other 189 category code.

Thanks in advance.
RajaN


----------



## innipat3 (Jun 16, 2015)

redington said:


> I am a production (manufacturing) manager..have got the PR (189) a couple of months back..though I got it as an engineering manager..I've done a lot of research on the manufacturing sector in Australia..plz ask if u wish to know something specific


Hello friends

I have 489visa under production engineering occupation 

I have 8 yrs of exp. And working as a production development manager since last one year.

Can I apply for assessment under production manager category now?
Is there any advantage other than occupation celling to have production manager assessment now ?

Thanks


----------



## Jamaloo (Feb 16, 2014)

I myself an industrial engineer and thinks in Perth their are more opportunities since the major Industries flourish there .
Next if some one can help me or all of us to find job so we can add an employment letter with our visa , which can expedite our process


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

raja2738 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I need your help in analyzing the below scenario to advise me the best possible category/code.
> 
> ...


Since you have a Mechanical Engineering background, you can probably go for the Mechanical Engineer occupation from the SOL for 189 visa. Looking at your courses like Operations Mgmt, Quality Engg and Mfg Planning and Scheduling, you can probably also go for Industrial Engineer or Production Engineer. Check if the latter is still there on the SOL. I'm not sure. Main thing is, your job duties should more or less match with those listed for the occupation that you end up choosing. Good luck!


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

Jamaloo said:


> I myself an industrial engineer and thinks in Perth their are more opportunities since the major Industries flourish there .
> Next if some one can help me or all of us to find job so we can add an employment letter with our visa , which can expedite our process


In your opinion, is Western Aus/Perth better for mfg/IE jobs than the rest of Aus?


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi friends,

I got my 189 Visa. But really worried that whether to make move soon or later.

I am working as a Senior Mechanical Design Engineer with total 7+ years of experience. 

Last 2+ years in Electro Mechanical (sensor) product design

Previous 3 years I was working in Sensor Bearings Design & development

Initial 2 years in Automotive Powertrain component design, drafting.

Please advice me on the current market and opportunity / possibility for my profile.

May be people who are currently in Australia (either searching or landed a job) may provide clear idea.

I am planning to land by next year Feb 2016. Your input's may help me to decide on it.


----------



## raja2738 (May 2, 2015)

Thank you Nostalgia. Job duties are matching with Pro Mgr (Manuf) and however partially matching with Production/Industrial Engineer. Also, if the assessement is by EA then certifications or additional qualifications might be needed which i do not have.


----------



## Jaideep.karnik (Sep 18, 2013)

redington said:


> Yes I think you will be eligible to apply and should go through. Make sure that your career episodes are very good.


Hi,I have a very similar profile to that you have and I got my Skills assesment positive as an industrial engineer!

Check My Signature for my timelines.
Good luck for the skills assessment (If you haven't applied for as yet!)


----------



## dineshngct (Jul 23, 2014)

Hi Redignton,

What about the Mechanical product Design jobs in Australia?



redington said:


> I am a production (manufacturing) manager..have got the PR (189) a couple of months back..though I got it as an engineering manager..I've done a lot of research on the manufacturing sector in Australia..plz ask if u wish to know something specific


----------



## bhupenderbhatia (Jul 5, 2016)

Dear Friends,

Hello, Myself working in a steel parts manufacturing unit in India since past 12 years. My education is not in relevant field but i have gathered enough experience to run a Manufacturing unit independently. As i am only a beginner towards Australia PR. 

Can anyone please send me a sample of Roles & Responsibilities letter for Skill assessment for Profile of Manufacturer/Production Manager Manufacturing. I would be thankful.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

subscribing to this thread... As i'm also a manufacturing engineer..
Hey guys; what about the job opportunities in our field?
I only have 3 years of experience & cleared my IELTS but still not sure about job prospects in Oz.
Can any member who is currently living & working in Manuacturing industry in australia clarify?????


----------



## Nostalgia Nut (Feb 11, 2009)

There hardly seem to be manufacturing professionals here. Sad. It's all IT.


----------

